# Dwarf Gourami & Black Phantom Tetra?



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

The compability site I use says they are not compatable but my LFS has them in the same tank.

I'm wanting to get a school of them for the 29g tall but the LFS only has a two day return policy so I don't want end up stuck with fish that won't work togather. 

What are your thoughts?

Also what do you think about the Gourami with Harlequin Rasbora?

The problem I'm having is that is seems that the Gourami and the Cardinal Tetra are not compatable with the same things. If it comes down to it I would get rid of the Gourami before I got rid of my Tetra.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

why are they listed as not compatible?
Is it personality? Water conditions?
feeding?
I never really worry about water conditions.
personality-- if they are about the same size they should be ok but it does depend on each fish. I have had some fish that are " compatible" turn out to be aweful together and I have to shuffle them to a different tank and see how that works out.
Feeding issues- if they are all meat eaters or algae eaters and you put another type in it might be bad to give the wrong diet but I think both kinds will eat the flake food.
I have had gouramis in with black skirt tetras and they are fine.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

That is what I wanted to hear. I use a site that isn't very specific. It just says if they are, or or not compatable. I know it differs from fish to fish as well.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Some gouramis can be aggressive....guess it depends on who you talk to as to what they think about them. So, some sites probably don't have alot compatible with gouramis. It's my experience that they mind their own business though. They fight more with each other and generally leave other fish alone.

Phantom tetras can be nippy at times, but Gouramis don't have long fins, so it shouldn't be a problem to keep the 2 together.

Harlequin rasboras would be safe as well. They are super peaceful fish.


----------

